# Guinea pigs for adoption, Nottingham



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

At Notts Nibblers Rescue we have the following guinea pigs looking for homes:









Titan & Percy have been waiting for a home since August, Titan is 2 3/4 years and Percy is 2 1/4 yrs.









Blizzard & Thunder have been waiting for a home since August. They are both almost 2yrs.

If you're interested in adopting email us at [email protected] or contact us through our facebook page.

For more photos visit our website, www.nottsnibblersrescue.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)




----------

